# بسعر الجملة (مسكرا الالياف الوبريه +كريمbb + الشيا +كولاجين +مبيض الركب)



## متجر الفخامة (26 أبريل 2014)

أقوى وأجود ماركات مسكرا الالياف الطبيعية
Love Alpha







السعر/ 80 ريال

ماسكرا الالياف او ماسكرا الوبر البديل الآمثل للرموش التركيب 
وبصراحه مو مثل الرموش التركيب لان ململس الرموش ناااعم حده و طبيعي

منتج من الماسكرا والألياف الطبيعية سوف يظهرك بتألق مغري وتجعل رموشك تزداد بنسبة غير معقولة 600 % ناعمة كالحرير تزلق بسهولة لتعطيك رموش مذهلة تبقى قوية ومتماسكة طوال اليوم.
يحتوي المنتج على عبوتين:

الأولى: المسكرة ذات جودة عاليه جدا 
الثانية: الألياف الطبيعية أو ما يعرف باسم الفايبر او الوبر

طريقة الاستعمال:
1- ضعي طبقة رقيقة من الماسكرا على الرموش , وبعدها ضعي كميه معتدلة من الألياف الطبيعية على الرموش
( انظري صورة A)
2- بعد آن تتشبع الرموش بالماسكرا ستجدي أن حجم وكثافة الرموش ذادت إلى ( 200 % ) ( انظري صورة B )
3- استمري في إضافة الألياف الطبيعية باعتدال على مقدمة الرموش . ) انظري صورة C )
4- لنتيجة مذهلة استمري في إضافة الماسكرا على الرموش ومن ثم الألياف حتى تصلي للطول المطلوب وستندهشين بالنتائج العجيبة. (انظري صورة D )
لإزالة الماسكرا : أضيفي بعض الماء الدافئ على الرموش وانتظري لبعض ثواني حتى تمتص الرموش الماء , سوف تجدي ان ماكياج عيونك يذوب ثم يسقط تدريجيا عن الرموش بدون ترك أي اثر حول العيون . كما يمكنك إزالته بقطنه مبلولة بالماء الدافئ


_____________________________________________
كريم BB الكوري :


الكريم الوردي سعره 120 ريال.
*يتميز بأنه خفيف على البشرة لذلك فهو مثالي للاستخدام اليومي.
* مناسب للبشرة الدهنية والجافة والمختلطة.
*يحتوي على حماية من الأشعة الفوق بنفسجية SPF25+





______________________________________________
الكريم الذهبي سعره 120 ريال.
*يتميز بأنه أثقل من الوردي, وزيتي أكثر من الوردي, ويعطي لمعة خفيفة.
* قد يكون مناسب للبشرة الجافة والمختلطة.
*يحتوي على حماية من الأشعة الفوق بنفسجية SPF25+







الكريم البرتقالي/ مناسب للبشرة الدهنية والجافة والمختلطة.
يتميز بأنه أثقل وأفتح درجة من الوردي والذهبي, لذلك فهو خافي عيوب بدرجة اكبر, ومثالي للبشرة اللتي بدأت تظهر عليها التجاعيد والهالات السوداء.
*يحتوي على 5 فيتامينات تساعد في الحفاظ على بشرة صحية ونضرة.
* مناسب للبشرة الدهنية والجافة والمختلطة.
*يحتوي على حماية من الأشعة الفوق بنفسجية SPF50+

* سعر المنتج 150 ريال








* من أهم مكونات هذا الكريم إفرازات الحلزون التي تكون 45% من الكريم والتي تساعد في الحفاظ على نضارة البشرة وصحتها، كما تسهم في تفتيح البشرة الباهتة وإخفاء البقع الداكنة في البشرة، مع إضفاء لمعة خفيفة على البشرة.
* مناسب للبشرة الجافة والمختلطة.
*يحتوي على حماية من الأشعة الفوق بنفسجية SPF45+

الكريم الأبيض (الحلزون) سعره 150 ريال.






_________________________________________________

كريم تبيض الركب الأمريكي ( USA )







ملحوظة هامة : الكريم مخصص للركبة والكوع فقط
كريم طبيعي يستخدم مرتين يوميا
السعر/ 90 ريال


___________________________________________
فوائد زبدة الشيا الخام: 
1- تستعمل لعلاج حروق الجلد والبشره 
2- تعمل على ترطيب البشره حيث تحتوى على احماض دهنيه تتغلغل فى الجلد وترطبه 
3- تستعمل زيدة الشيا لعلاج اثار وعلامات تمدد الجلد
4- تعمل على تجديد خلايا البشره
5- تستعمل لعلاج واخفاء تجاعيد الوجه والبشرة
6- تستخدم لعلاج التهابات الجلد والاكزيما 
7- زبدة الشيا تحمى الجلد والبشره من التغييرات البيئيه وعواملا لجو و التلف 
8- تستعمل فى ازالة المكياج (الميك اب ) بكل سهوله
9- تستعمل فى صناعة الكريمات لاخفاء عوامل تقدم العمر
10- تسعمل زبدة الشيا فى علاج حروق الشمس 
11- تستعمل ايضا فى علاج طفح والتهاب منطقة الحفاض 
12- تسعمل لعلاج الخدوش والجروح 
13- تحتوى زبدة الشيا على مقاومة الميكروبات وعوامل اثارة وتهيج الجلد وتحسسه
14- تحتوى على فيتامينات a- e مركز
15- تدخل زبدة الشيا فى صناعة مستحضرات التجميل مثل (صناعة الصابون - اللوشن - زيوت المساج - الشامبو )
16- تحتوى زبدة الشيا على مادة سيناميك اسيد التى تحمى من الاشعه فوق البنفسجيه الضاره بالجلد والبشره 
17 - تستعمل زبدة الشيا كملطف ومكيف (كوندشنر للشعر )
18-تستعمل لإزالة الخطوط البيضاء من الجسم
19- تستعمل كمرطب بعد الحلاقة خاصة للرجال أصحاب البشرة الحساسة
20- تستعمل لعلاج الإكزيما





بسعر 80 ريال وزن المنتج نصف كيلو 

_________________________________________________

مشروب كولاجين 






أمبولات الكولاجين السائل المنتج الوحيد بالسعودية
۔ نتائجة فوريه وذالك للتركيز العالي للكولاجين اللذي يصل الى 4000 مللجرام من الكولاجين

صورة المنتج





إسم المنتج

الصناعة امريكية ( لوس انجلس )

فيديو تعريفي
يرجى الضغط على الرابط

[video]Liquid Collagen - Skin Revitalization - YouTube[/video]

محتويات كل أمبولة 
4,000 مللجرام من الكولاجين لتعويض نقص الكولاجين في الجسم
2000 مللجرام من البيوتين الذي يعالج تساقط الشعر ويعيد إنباته
6000 مللجرام من مضادات الأكسده التي تساعد على تفتيح البشره وتوريدها وتؤخر ظهور التجاعيد
Vitamin E
Vitamin C
Vitamin A

وهذي صورة توضيحية للمكونات

معلومات عن منتج الكولاجين

يعد الكولاجين أحد اهم العناصر المهمة لنظارة وشد البشره وهذه الإمبولات المركزه من الكولاجين تقوم بتزويد البشره بجميع ماتحتاجه من فيتامينات وتعطيها نضارة وتفتيح دائم
يساعد على استعادة النظارة في جميع طبقات الجلد
نتائج المنتج فورية وسريعة جداً حيث يحتوي كل علبة على 10 إمبولات يكفي لمدة عشر أيام
يفضل إستخدامة للعرائس وقبل الحفلات بعشر أيام وللحصول على أفضل النتائج يستخدم لمدة 3 أشهر كاملة 
المنتج ليس له أضرار جانبية لأنة مكون من مواد طبيعية
يمتاز بطعمه الحلو المذاق وهو كمذاق الفراولة تماما
يعد هذا المنتج فريد من نوعه لأنه صمم لمحاربة جميع الأمور التي تضر بالبشره ومنها التجاعيد والسمار واللون الباهت وأثار الحبوب وترهلات البشره


فوائدة التي لاتحصى

• يشد البشره ويعطيها نظارة مبهرة
• يساعد في تفتيح البشره وتوريدها
• يعطي الجلد والشفتين مظهر الامتلاء.
• يقلل من عمق الثنايا والتجاعيد.
• يقلل من خطوط وتشققات الأقدام .
• يقلل من الهالات السوداء حول العينين.
• يعزز مرونة الجلد.
• يقوي ويشدد الجلد المتدلي.
• يخفي علامات الإرهاق.
• يعطي مظهرا نشيطا ونضرا.
• يساعد في تألق الوجه بشكل طبيعي.
• يعيد للبشرة مظهر الشباب والحيوية.
• يرطب الجلد.
• يقوي الأظافر والشعر ويمنع التساقط

طريقة الإستخدام

امزجي امبولة واحده من الكولاجين في قارورة ماء حجمها نصف لتر
تستخدم امبولة واحده كل يوم حيث يساعد شرب الكولاجين في تحسين البشره من داخل الجسم وخارجة وذالك لضمان الحصول على أفضل النتائج واستمرارها


ولقد تحدثت عنه خبيرة التجميل في القناة السعودية الأولى وعن فوائده وهذا رابط الفيدو المرفوع على موقع اليوتيوب

كرتون يحتوي على عشر أمبولات حجم الأمبولة 100 مل 
تخلط كل امبولة مع قارورة ماء يوميا

يكفي الكرتون الواحد لعشر أيام
سعر الكرتونه 150 ريال فقط



قناع الكولاجين القدمين :
معالج للقدم مقشر عالي الجودة للجلد الميت
مع مستخلصات الخضروات تساعد على تنظيف القدم و ابعاد الجلد الميت, علاج القدم هذا
سيجعل جلد قدمك أكثر ليونة, من خلال ابعاد الطبقات الثقيلة من الجلد الميت و منعها من التزايد
يجعل القدم كأقدام الاطفال من استخدام واحد

ملاحظة: لا يتم استخدامة عدة مرات متتالية
يجب عدم نزع الجلد بل تركه يتساقط بشكل طبيعي

سعر المنتج 65 ريال 

____________________________________
قناع الكولاجين لليدين:
معالج لليد مقشر عالي الجودة للجلد الميت
علاج لليدين سيجعل جلد يديك أكثر ليونة, ورطوبة ومشدودة اكثر من اول استخدام وللحصول على نتائج مذهله لابد من استخدام المنتج اكثر من 3 مرات 
ملاحظة: لا يتم استخدامة عدة مرات متتالية

سعر المنتج 65 ريال 
__________________________________________
سماعات الكرة (مكبرة للصوت )










________________________________________
المنتجات متوفرة جملة وقطاعي "الجملة اسعار خاصة"
للطلب او الاستفسار عن المنتجات يرجى التواصل معنا على :
الانستقرام :Romastore88
واتس اب : 0537556495


----------

